# First Vacation



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We took Chase (4.5 months) on his first trip this past weekend! We took him to Palm Springs for 3 days. Miles has been many times with us, and we were excited to include Chase this time. 

He did so well!! Slept the 2 hours there, no accidents in the house (was a bit worried because new environment), and slept all night in his crate no problem. I was a little worried because the yard is not fenced and it backs to the golf course (which the dogs are not allowed on). Miles is respectful of that, but I was worried about letting Chase play in the yard while we relaxed. He was fine and listened well! 

Miles had a big moment this past weekend too. Was the first time we took him on a trip and did not crate him when we left the house. He just snoozed on the couch and waited. Good boy! 

Big Bear in 2 weeks. So glad Chase is a good traveler! 

Attached is a picture of the boys taking a break from running around. (Golf course looks like that because it's being re seeded, it's usually much nicer )


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

That's great!Well done both of them!

We're off on our first holiday as a threesome (first not to family anyway) and I'm so excited! I've found a dog-friendly b&b at the Northern tip of the Lake District and we're going to walk, eat, sleep and walk again for three days. 

He's great in the car thank goodness so the trip should be fine, but any tips on what to take for him on top of the obvious food, bed, crate (?)...

So excited! Love my boys!


----------



## Beckster (Oct 1, 2013)

We are taking a family trip this weekend too! Going to spend the weekend at my dad's. Zsuska has been several times but this will be our first trip with Odin. Hoping it is fun for everyone, but I am sure there will be some trying moments.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Besides the usual gear, we pack extra chew toys/ bully sticks and extra meat/ eggs because our dogs are not great eaters when traveling. Depending on what you plan to do (we hike a lot), mushers secret and a doggie first aid kit too! We also look up nearby pet hospitals, just in case.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Great weekend, Morris LOVED it, he's slept all day. Some of the best bits below...

Tried (optimistically) to get him to settle under the breakfast table of the b&b, and at the pub one night which was a bit of a joke. He was great though other than when required to stay still!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks so much fun! Beautiful! Where is this?


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

The Lake District, about 3 hours from home for us. Gorgeous area, and a lovely dog-friendly b&b. He travelled great, really good recall all weekend, but he might have walked a little bit too much as aside from a few games of tug o war he's slept pretty much all day today!


----------

